# Wanna be Cop



## Takis31GK

So the other night I'm on Facebook and see that this kid I knew years ago is now a constable. I think nothing of it until I see his porky self tonight at an event. He's sitting there directing traffic with the local police department, in a full black BDU outfit, full utility belt, carrying a Glock, and wearing a yellow reflective police vest. WTF! Is this kid serious, I mean what a total fraud! This is the epitome of Wannabe. I'm thinking to myself that he's delirious and thinks he's an actual cop. I could rant all night but Jesus Christ this is crazy. Reminds me of the constable in Justified...mirror image. Uugggh!!!!!!


----------



## Goose

Great, thanks for sharing your inner thoughts.

What exactly was the point of posting this?


----------



## GreenMachine

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Truck

Fraud? He's doing his job, someone sounds a tiny bit jealous.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Sounds like in addition to being a constable, he may also be a reserve? Pretty sure if someone dressed up like the 5-0 and started directing traffic with the actual police, they might wind up in cuffs.


----------



## Takis31GK

Jealous, not in the least bit. The point is that I can't believe people actually do this stuff, strutting around like they're an actual police officer. But let's be real, constables are process servers and nothing more than that. And they're not even R/I academy trained at the minimum. We have the sheriffs department to serve civil process. Saw some sort of badge on his hip that looked like one of those stupid CCW badges, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Hush

You know if you stab a man in the dead of winter, steam rises from his wounds. Indians believed it was his soul escaping.


----------



## RodneyFarva

First off, IBTL

Second, the line " We have the sheriffs department to serve civil process" raise suspicion about the validity of this thread.

Third, Cowboy has hit the nail on the head. he is most likely a reserve and a constable. if he was "directing traffic" with other PO's he would be wearing the latest fashion of Peerless.


----------



## Dan Stark

What kind of Glock was it?


----------



## Nightstalker

Dan Stark said:


> What kind of Glock was it?


The same glock we all carry!!!!


----------



## USAF286

May I ask what your profession is?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grn3charlie

USMCMP5811 said:


> Yup, unless it becomes a total shit show (For sale section excluded), no more threads will be locked down.




I couldn;t help myself


----------



## pahapoika

Nightstalker said:


> The same glock we all carry!!!!


Glock makes a 1911 ?


----------



## Dan Stark

I'm just glad he didn't say M&P, because the OP described me to a TEEEEEEE


----------



## Takis31GK

USAF286 said:


> May I ask what your profession is?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Grad student


----------



## USAF286

Takis31GK said:


> Grad student


Political science?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hush

mtc said:


> Technically, that's not a "profession"


Amateur adult hide-and-seek


----------



## HistoryHound

To the OP, you do know that people can do more than one thing. He could be a constable AND a reserve police officer. If the boys and girls in uniform weren't questioning why he was conducting traffic or the badge on his hip; then, why should you?



mtc said:


> Technically, that's not a "profession"


Exactly, my daughter just started grad school, When I advised her to quit her job so she could focus on her studies, she said "And just how am I supposed to support myself?" Point, set, match (well that one) to the kid. Part-time isn't exactly supporting herself, but at least her foot stays in the door of her current career.


----------



## grn3charlie

HistoryHound said:


> "And just how am I supposed to support myself?"


C'mon, you cried a little bit when you realized ya done good! We won't tell


----------



## mpd61

pahapoika said:


> Glock makes a 1911 ?


If they do it'll fly against everything holy!!!!!!!


----------



## FAPD

John Moses Browning would shit in his grave if Gaston Glock makes a 1911......Just saying. Might as well chamber one in .45 GAP too!


----------



## GARDA

USAF286 said:


> May I ask what your profession is?









Takis31GK said:


> Grad student


Ohhhh... a Grad student is passing judgement here.
Gotcha. With that info your original post makes sense:
In technical terms we call this a P.E.B.K.A.C.
(Problem Exists Between Keyboard And Chair).
Thanks for dropping in, now run along now and get to class.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

I wonder if his friend from HS was named Steve... Er... Mike.


----------



## pahapoika

FAPD said:


> John Moses Browning would shit in his grave if Gaston Glock makes a 1911......Just saying. Might as well chamber one in .45 GAP too!


.45 GAP, wow haven't heard that mentioned in some time. Kinda get the feeling that round was DOA it's first day on the market


----------



## Johnny Law

That Glock 1911 is photoshopped


----------

